# Cross Section - Pen photo No. 2 added.



## Chuck Key (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is the general shape in cross section that I will be trying to get in my next pen.  The green line is the goal.  Hope to have a test barrel completed in the next couple of days.









Chuckie

Edited to add photo of second example pen.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 11, 2005)

Huh? You just confused the heck out of me with just a picture!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ditto on the 'Huh?' [?][?]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 11, 2005)

Are you planning on doing mutli-axis turning on a pen?

Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 11, 2005)

Maybe that is the shape of the pen????????


----------



## btboone (Sep 11, 2005)

Chuck, did you make or buy a fixture that allows offcenter turning?  Such a fixture shouldn't be too tough other than the tailstock needs exactly the same offset at the same time. Maybe a milling fixture? 
The other method that works is stacking cut laminates together.  I did a prototype of one of those and Rich did a nice finished pen that way.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 11, 2005)

Roughed out an example of what I am trying to do.  Thanks to Bruce and Rich for their work in developing their laminated triangle pen.  I just thought there had to be another way do do that.  All the glue ups, laminations, laser cutting threw me off a bit on that kit.  They do look very nice though!

So here is the first draft. Will now transfer it to wood and a pen.





<br />

As far as equipment.  I just used a Dremel tool and one of Fred in NC's dividing plates.  Fred was nice enough to make a jig for marking the holes to line the plate up with the spindle holes on my metal lathe.  Thanks again Fred!





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## btboone (Sep 11, 2005)

Very Nice Chuck!  That will be a nice one.  I like your lathe setup. []


----------



## chigdon (Sep 11, 2005)

I would love to see more of your lathe set up.  Looks like a great looking pen in the works.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 11, 2005)

Man I want a metal lathe in my next shop!!  Cool!!


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />I would love to see more of your lathe set up.



Trying to figure out what you might like to see. [?]


----------



## btboone (Sep 12, 2005)

The setup looks pretty straightforward.  The part that isn't obvious in the pic is the dividing plate.  

Shane, places like Harbor Freight, Enco, and others have a great little metal lathe for under $400.  For the amount of capability it adds, it certainly may be well worth the price for a lot of people.  It does everything that a larger lathe that's usually a couple thousand dollars can do.  I might get one even though I have my other lathes!

Chuck, it looks like you could use a CAD system. [] There's a few free ones on the Internet.


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />The setup looks pretty straightforward.  The part that isn't obvious in the pic is the dividing plate.



Here is a picture of the dividing plate.  Keep in mind that some of these items are not available off the shelf so they were made to fit a specific need.  The index pin is just a socket head cap screw with a point turned on one end and attached section of scrap band saw blade. It allows for a quick change in the position of the plate. Reindexing is a matter of pulling the pin away from the plate repositioning the plate then letting the pin spring back to lock in at the new position. 

In order to get the shape in the drawing above I just visualized the hole next to each of the mounting bolts as a point on the triangle then locked the plate one hole on either side of that hole and ran the router along the blank then repeaded the process at each point on the triangle.  I you just wanted a flat surface you could just use the hole adjacent to the mounting bolt.  There are many other possibilities.  The method I used left plenty wood depth outside the brass tube.





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Are you planning on doing mutli-axis turning on a pen?
> 
> Can't wait to see the results!



Not the best pictures but here are the results.  Will try to get a better photo and show it elsewhere.

End view:




<br />

Quarter view:




<br />

Full view:





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## MDWine (Sep 15, 2005)

Very neat!


----------



## btboone (Sep 15, 2005)

Slickness.


----------



## hobby_dale (Sep 15, 2005)

Unique and very cool!


----------



## arjudy (Sep 15, 2005)

How inventive!  That is a really unique pen.  I like it.


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics, Chuckle !!  I am so glad it worked out well for you.  And beautiful pen as a result too !!!

I still have the jig to drill the 3 holes for the metal lathe, in case anyone wants such a plate.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 16, 2005)

Chuck, unique.  How does that feel as you are writing?


----------



## nilsatcraft (Sep 16, 2005)

Very innovative and well executed.  It loooks like it would be pretty comfortable to work with, too.  Nice work!


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorbill1952_
> <br />How does that feel as you are writing?


and...


> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />It loooks like it would be pretty comfortable to work with, too.



and in another forum Anthony said...



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />They feel good in the hand. But I really like the way the flats feel.



I would have to agree with Anthony since these are just another arrangement of flats.  They are very comfortable.  If you think about it, normally when a person holds a pen their first two fingers and thumb form a triangle and this style fits that grip perfectly.  This is particularly true for the style in the initial drawing.  I have tried a pen with just three flats and one where the angles are not as steep.  This style feels the best to me.

Here is another example:






Chuskie


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 17, 2005)

I would like to add that these shapes can also be made with a regular wood lathe and the indexing plate.  

I have recently posted pictures of the table and Dremel holder that can be used for fluting, faceting, etc. in this forum.  My 'low banjo' makes it easy to build a routing table that is very sturdy and easy to adjust.  I can supply these parts at reasonable cost.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 25, 2005)

<b>I'm a bit late getting in on this conversation, but is a dividing plate the same as an indexing plate?  I guess it is, by the look of it and the name.  Can you use one on a wood lathe, without any fancy set-ups?  I guess it would lock the blank in place, to file an encapsulated (?) inlay cross, or something.  Wow, do I have a lot to learn, but then that's what retirement is about, doing the things you didn't have time for before.  Thanks.
Rob</b>


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 26, 2005)

BigRob:  An indexing plate is the same as a dividing plate.  It is basically a round plate with a bunch of holes drilled around it at precision distances.  The plate I furnish has 24 holes at 15 degrees. It fits the Jet Mini and any other lathe with a 1" spindle.  I also have some plates in stock that will fit lathes with 3/4" spindle. 

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

The plate is put on the spindle with a washer and nut.  The indexing arm pivots on a piece similar to a banjo.  The whole setup can be put on the lathe easily and quickly. The pen barrels are mounted on a regular mandrel.  You also can do flutes and drill holes with this setup.  
<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, I thought so.  I've been wanting one since you first posted them, but I hadn't even turned a pen by that point.  Fred, I'm glad your quote doesn't mention the price of beef.[]  PM received and responded to.  I want one.[]


----------



## wayneis (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Fred,
I was just wondering if you have the sliding table ready yet or are you just going to sell the low banjo?  Also do you have any of the turning tools left that you made?  If so how much are you charging?

Thanks,

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />BigRob:  An indexing plate is the same as a dividing plate.  It is basically a round plate with a bunch of holes drilled around it at precision distances.  The plate I furnish has 24 holes at 15 degrees. It fits the Jet Mini and any other lathe with a 1" spindle.  I also have some plates in stock that will fit lathes with 3/4" spindle.
> 
> <b>Image Insert:</b><br />
> ...


----------

